# Help with 74 Continental



## rollfaster (Sep 20, 2018)

Very clean one-owner bike. Belongs to a friend and he’s considering selling it. He wants to know what it’s worth ad you guys are more knowledgeable about these than me. Appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 20, 2018)

@Schwinn499 @Eric Amlie


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 20, 2018)

Depends on the market in your area. Most people would be happy with $100. I typiclly get a little more in my area.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 20, 2018)

Our market here isn’t as good. Typically someone will spend that or less on such a nice bike as this. Midwest market is cheap.


----------



## marching_out (Sep 20, 2018)

I can verify...midwest 80-100 in great shape and that's pushing it. 50-75 in poor.


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 20, 2018)

I agree with Marching_out. The last one I had in decent condition I got 75 for it in the Midwest and that took a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 20, 2018)

It does seem to be clean and original, however it appears to be the smallest 20" size, which will limit the market substantially. I would concur with the $100 estimates above. Here is the catalog page:


----------



## Schwinn499 (Sep 20, 2018)

Tough to imagine people will look past these old bikes that will last a lifetime but will shell out $150 on a POS like this to have it in the landfill in one season.


----------



## bikemonkey (Oct 25, 2018)

Chestnut is the most common color but I have sold several Contis north of $150 in our shop - most of these I price at around $200 but they have new rubber, cables, bearings, the whole 9 yards. 22" frames are the best sellers. I try not to pay more than $50 for any lightweight Chicago Schwinn and $30 is average.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 26, 2018)

In the Chicago area I sold one somewhere around $100 this last spring. It dd not look as nice as yours. I also gave my parents a his and hers set a few years back that I refurbished and were in very nice condition (Almost Mint) to begin with. They just needed new tires, brake pads, and a good polish. My father still rides his. (He is still in decent shape for a mid 70's year old man), and has not slowed down yet. Although he has gotten a bit more stubborn over the years. I think I may have inherited that trait.





My mom has recently had spine surgery, and I don't think she will ever get out on hers again. The doctors recommended a stationary bike for rehab, so I gave her a mid 70's Schwinn stationary bike that she has setup in front of the TV. Last weekend my 3 1/2 year old niece was riding it while the family was watching a football game, even though she could not reach the seat she still managed. Her twin brother was using a stair walker machine that is right next to it. (I wish I would have thought to capture a photo).

Most of the lightweight Schwinns I had (Varsitys / Continentals / Suburbans) were purchased early on in the hobby usually for under 40$, and they all needed a little bit of work to get them riding again. I have since sold most of them off now. I never really needed to purchase many new parts, as I once had about 6-7 of them, and a few female frames were purchased along the way specifically to get the others going again, and then the extra spare parts were sold off in component packages for a low price that allowed them to be moved quickly.


----------



## anders1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Nice, love the color!!


----------

